
Ask HN: How are you going to cope living in the time of a pandemic? - adatavizguy
I&#x27;m curious how you are going to adapt in the next week, month, six months, and year?
======
Ghjklov
I've done a pretty lean amount of stocking up of supplies since I'd hope that
even in a quarantine situation, there would be an opportunity once every week
or two to restock. I don't have a lot of money, so going all out would ruin me
since the roof over my head is just as important as food. What gives me
anxiety is the fact that I've mostly worked in food service type jobs, and
I've been working part-time until recently so that I could have some free time
to skill up and get better work, so in a pandemic, it might become harder to
find work that'll pay rent and for food. I only have enough money for one or
two months of rent left, so I'm pretty desperate, trying to find work again
while under all this anxiety. I have to avoid getting sick too, because I
don't have healthcare and am not insured. I'll probably become homeless and
die if I had to go to the hospital and got a bunch of debt I can't possibly
pay. All I can do is pray and hope for the best honestly.

------
gus_massa
It's too contagious and difficult to contain. In a month it will reach every
country. In three month the pandemic will be over. In less than a year we will
be back to normal.

~~~
__d
Unless you're unlucky, and are one of the up to 10% of your particular cohort
that doesn't make it.

~~~
gus_massa
I'm estimating 7 millions of deaths, so it's definitively not good news. The
10% is only for people that is old or have previous respiratory problems, and
it's hopefully inflated because mostly only the people with strong symptoms
get tested.

Hopefully we can make some measures to reduce the number of death, specially
when the hospital are expecting a big spike of case instead of a surprise.

Anyway, in a year this will be old news, and in 10-20 years we will probably
have another similar pandemic.

